# OKCpedia > Businesses & Employers >  Cox, At&T or Direct TV

## Paule4ou

Had it with one of the three.....thoughts in the market. Best deal? fastest Internet speeds??

----------


## kevinpate

I know this has been kicked around several times here. I've had Uverse through ATT for about 3.5 years now. No major gritches.

----------


## GaryOKC6

We have had ATT and were switched to ATT Uverse internet since they upgraded our area.  I like it a lot.  I looked at cox and not only is their pricing not clear but they don't provide wifi like ATT Uverse.  As far as TV  I switched to Dish Network from Cox 6 years ago.  I got more channels and cut my bill in half.  Also no drastic rate increases like I had with Cox.  Uverse TV is not in my area and I may consider it when available.

----------


## jn1780

Cox is the fastest internet when it works. lol A lot of times people think they need faster internet because there not getting good service from Cox. A bigger pipe doesn't help when their is nothing coming down the pipe. lol

----------


## SoonerDave

I have just ditched Cox phone service for my own free VOIP setup with Google Voice, using Cox Internet. I've had no problems with Cox Internet. Am getting _really_ sick of sending them $$ each month for their cable offerings, although I'm not sure I wouldn't end up spending approximately the same money with Direct or Dish. Was looking forward to Cox getting a whole home DVR, but they've found a way to make that too expensive by forcing their own installs plus charging a DVR fee for each "satellite" box tied to the host. And I think that just largely points out that Cox is starting to flail with a dying business model, but here I am still writing them a check. 

If I thought I could substantially reduce my bill with Dish or Direct and keep most of the channels I like, I'd probably consider doing it very seriously. It would probably take a huge incentive for me to move away from Cox Internet service, however.

----------


## BBatesokc

> I have just ditched Cox phone service for my own free VOIP setup with Google Voice, using Cox Internet. I've had no problems with Cox Internet. Am getting _really_ sick of sending them $$ each month for their cable offerings, although I'm not sure I wouldn't end up spending approximately the same money with Direct or Dish. Was looking forward to Cox getting a whole home DVR, but they've found a way to make that too expensive by forcing their own installs plus charging a DVR fee for each "satellite" box tied to the host. And I think that just largely points out that Cox is starting to flail with a dying business model, but here I am still writing them a check. 
> 
> If I thought I could substantially reduce my bill with Dish or Direct and keep most of the channels I like, I'd probably consider doing it very seriously. It would probably take a huge incentive for me to move away from Cox Internet service, however.


I know people that gave up their Cox TV and phone (kept Internet) and still receive basic cable for FREE through their coax. I've confirmed this with at least 4 different friends.

----------


## SoonerDave

> I know people that gave up their Cox TV and phone (kept Internet) and still receive basic cable for FREE through their coax. I've confirmed this with at least 4 different friends.


I believe cable television providers are required to continue providing their analog video service for some presently-forgotten number of months following the national HD rollout from a few years ago. I've heard rumblings that time period was close to expiring, but nothing concrete. If I dig up more specific detail here, I'll post.

----------


## kelroy55

I wish Uverse was available in my area I would get it for at least TV and possible internet. I have Cox internet and Dish for TV.

----------


## bhawes

> I wish Uverse was available in my area I would get it for at least TV and possible internet. I have Cox internet and Dish for TV.


For HD viewing Directv has the best picture quality. But cox internet is the fastest.

----------


## Lauri101

We've been with Cox/Multimedia (the legacy company) for 25 years and perfectly happy with the package and service we have.  Our entire entertainment budget is in Cox, as neither of us are comfortable/able to attend movies. 

 I just negotiated a new upgrade to Whole Home, two HD DVRs and every possible tv and movie channel available, including premiums with On Demand for anytime watching, plus basic phone/unlimited long distance and premium internet for $2 more a month than I was paying for one DVR and fewer selections.  In April, we'll get the HD DVR that will record 6 shows at once and has 3 TB of storage at no additional cost.  Plus - we locked in our price for 2 years, simply by agreeing to a 2 year contract.

The "catch" is that you have to get on phone and ask for some bargains or specials.  If you're a long time customer, they will work with you.  What do we pay for this package? $238 a month.  High - maybe, but again - two people, no kids, partially disabled, one retired and sight-impaired - this is what we do to entertain ourselves.   Plus - I'm having back surgery tomorrow and will be able to recline in bedroom to watch everything available on either DVR while recovering.  To me - this is a bargain - but it depends on what you want and  your priorities in spending.

----------


## kelroy55

Good luck with your surgery.

----------


## SoonerDave

> We've been with Cox/Multimedia (the legacy company) for 25 years and perfectly happy with the package and service we have.  Our entire entertainment budget is in Cox, as neither of us are comfortable/able to attend movies. 
> 
>  I just negotiated a new upgrade to Whole Home, two HD DVRs and every possible tv and movie channel available, including premiums with On Demand for anytime watching, plus basic phone/unlimited long distance and premium internet for $2 more a month than I was paying for one DVR and fewer selections.  In April, we'll get the HD DVR that will record 6 shows at once and has 3 TB of storage at no additional cost.  Plus - we locked in our price for 2 years, simply by agreeing to a 2 year contract.
> 
> The "catch" is that you have to get on phone and ask for some bargains or specials.  If you're a long time customer, they will work with you.  What do we pay for this package? $238 a month.  High - maybe, but again - two people, no kids, partially disabled, one retired and sight-impaired - this is what we do to entertain ourselves.   Plus - I'm having back surgery tomorrow and will be able to recline in bedroom to watch everything available on either DVR while recovering.  To me - this is a bargain - but it depends on what you want and  your priorities in spending.


Lauri, high, low, or in the middle, you don't have to 'splain or justify yourself to anyone here. You do exactly what's best for you. Prayers to you for a speedy recovery.

----------


## ewoodard70

Lauri, hope all goes well with your surgery, and I wish you a speedy recovery.
I also have been a long time Cox customer and I have been pleased with their service. They have always treated me fairly and courteously whenever I have dealt with them.

----------


## Lauri101

Hey thanks all - didn't want to turn it about me - just give y'all a chance to see what I pay for what I consider a bargain.
Thanks for good wishes - heading out in a few and so ready to get this done!

----------


## venture

Anyone in Norman have much experience with U-Verse?

They have an offer for TV, Interwebs, and Phone that would would out to around $150 a month for me. Right now with DirecTV, Cox, and Vonage I'm pushing $250 a month. The TV package is comparable to what I have with DirecTV right now. The phone would be a slight step up. The internet is my biggest concern because I'm on a business line (so you guys can enjoy the weather chats LOL) and just worried about the impact to that.

I've heard a mix of feedback. Quite a bit of negative, but none from people in Norman and I know it can be location specific when it comes to dealing with any DSL service. Thoughts?

----------


## BBatesokc

Not sure if it has been previously mentioned, but apparently you can't really go by the Uverse website when determining areas of available service.

My parents just bought a house near mine in Edmond and the website said service was not available in their area (same thing it said for my address). However, not easily dissuaded, they went to the ATT store to inquire and were told that they actually could get UVerse - and did.

I tried, but they said I was just out of range of the 'node.'

----------


## venture

I had to actually submit a request to have my address audited and 3 days later got an e-mail saying it qualified. Granted I stuck with DTV and Cox for right now.

----------


## kevinpate

I've had UVerse near on four years now. Covers internet, voip phone, and the telly. Not unhappy with any of the services we utilize, and I did not feel that way about the prior provider.

----------


## Of Sound Mind

Our family made the switch to UVerse about a month and a half ago as a direct result (and only because of) an inane billing dispute with Cox after being a loyal (and profitable) customer for 15+ years — over an issue that was quite easy to resolve, but Cox's billing department was being unreasonably difficult about it for some inexplicable reason; complete opposite experience than with their standard customer service). Based on a couple recommendations by trusted friends, we chose UVerse and haven't regretted the move one bit. It is Cox's (completely unnecessary) loss and AT&T's fortuitous gain, adding a big chunk of change to my already quite substantial monthly contribution with our 5-phone wireless plan (four iPhone data plans included!). Other than a little inconvenience in the transition, it's really no skin off my nose and I don't see a substantial difference between the two in service quality and availability.

----------


## ereid

I had Uverse before I moved back to Norman. I definitely suggest it over Cox. We have Cox now and it is absolutely the worst. We are constantly having to call and reboot the system. As soon as Uverse is an option for us, we are switching.

----------


## MikeLucky

I live in Noble so it's been a definite media adventure...  Prior to building my house in Noble I had always had Cox for internet and television.  Never was a huge fan of dealing with their customer service, but all in all it didn't seem too bad.  Since Noble doesn't have Cox I was forced to change services.  

For TV: Started with Directv, then used the local company Suddenlink, and finally switched to Dish Network.  And, I can say after having used Cox, Suddenlink, Directv and Dish... that you can take away my Dish service when and only when you can pry it from my cold dead hands.  I have had it since 2007 and now have upgraded to the Hopper and the whole house DVR system and it's nothing short of amazing in my opinion.   I've had one price increase in that time and it was a couple of dollars a month I believe.  And, even that one was presented to the customers with an apology that bordered on grovelling.  Their customer support is so far ahead of any other cable/satellite company that it's embarrassing.  If you are the lower tier packages, I also understand that Dish is one of the least expensive of the bunch.  I have the 250 channel package, extra sports tier, and 2 premium movie channels so affordable price isn't something I can really speak to since I am never in that bracket. lol.  I pay just short of $150/month for TV service, whole home DVR, and 4 rooms.  The big con for a lot of people regarding satellite is that there are times in really heavy rain storms that I do lose signal.  If you have the dish installed and adjusted properly then these times will be rare occurances.  And, during those outages I can still access my dvr, which is the main source of tv watching for me, other than live sports.  And, I also have an antenna that I have on the TV that I can easily switch to for local channels in the rare times it's out and I really need to see the local stations, for example during bad weather.  All-in-all the cons are not really an issue for me, but they can be for some.

For Internet: I had been using AT&T DSL which wasn't horrible as long as you didn't have to contact customer support or didn't need speeds above 3Mbps...  Just recently switched to what they call Uverse internet (although it's really kind of Uverse lite - IP SLAM) but I am getting up to 6Mbps now which allows me to at least stream media and I'm only paying $35 a month for it.  It's actually really good internet service for a nice, fair price.  I'm also told that Noble is about to get a full fiber VRAD which will allow most of Noble to get full Uverse products.

For Home Phone: I have had an AT&T local only landline for years as I needed it for my security system.  Honestly that was the ONLY reason I had it and when I very recently added cellular monitoring to my security system, I was able to cancel my landline.  In trying to do so, AT&T actually said they felt badly that I had paid over $30 a month for local-only landline service so they credited my account $175 and dropped my landline to $7 a month.  Even after taxes and fees are added each month, I won't actually have to make a payment for the landline for a full year.  And, if the rate doesn't change after the credit is used up, I might even keep the landline as it will run me about $12 a month total to keep it... and after going through the cellular phone issues with the recent tornadoes, it seems like I might like having that landline as a backup in case of emergencies.

So, I'm all mixed up when it comes to services now.  Heck even the Uverse and landline AT&T services are completely different accounts.  My rundown is:

TV (Dish Network):   $150
Phone (AT&T landline):   $12
Internet (Uverse):   $35
__________________________

Total:  $197/month


I realize that my TV package is more than what most folks would have...  And, based on what I've seen, Dish has some very reasonable packages for people that have normal TV watching habits. lol

----------


## ctchandler

I have had Dish Network for about ten years and I am pleased.  Cable is not available to me and neither is Uverse.  Directv has tried to get me to switch but the bottom line when I asked the lady about their rates after the first year love affair was over was "Sir, if you are asking me if we are cheaper than Dish Network, we are not".  If they call you or you call them, ask them that question.  I had Directv for quite a few years and have no complaints about their product, but Dish Network is cheaper and I am amazed at their service.  My receiver went South about two weeks ago, and on Memorial day, the man replaced it (I called them on the previous Friday).  I pay about $80 per month for the Top 200 option.
C. T.

----------


## venture

> I have had Dish Network for about ten years and I am pleased.  Cable is not available to me and neither is Uverse.  Directv has tried to get me to switch but the bottom line when I asked the lady about their rates after the first year love affair was over was "Sir, if you are asking me if we are cheaper than Dish Network, we are not".  If they call you or you call them, ask them that question.  I had Directv for quite a few years and have no complaints about their product, but Dish Network is cheaper and I am amazed at their service.  My receiver went South about two weeks ago, and on Memorial day, the man replaced it (I called them on the previous Friday).  I pay about $80 per month for the Top 200 option.
> C. T.


 To tag on to what you said CT, I spoke with DTV a couple months ago when I was shopping UVerse to see what they had that would help bring the pricing down. I was amazed when the guy from Tennessee was like "well what you have to understand, we are the Cadillac of TV service and with that you are going to pay more. If you want the Honda then you pick the other guys." I was really put off by that. I have no problem paying DTV what I do each month, but I did have a problem in the way he addressed me. I called back later that evening and spoke to a great lady that found a few credits I was eligible for and brought the price down about $20/mo. Now she wasn't great because she found a discount, she was great because she actually did what she was suppose to do and more - listen to the customer and understand exactly what they are wanting and try to find a solution to the best of her ability. Topped off that night speaking with her Sup complimenting her and apparently made her night according to the Sup.  Requesting a Sup for a compliment is something I wish more people did. It was great seeing the impact it had on front line workers when I was in the business.

----------


## stick47

COX Internets' LOWEST tier service jumped from $39.99/mo in Feb 2013 to $46.99/mo this month. That's around an *18% increase in 10 months*! Sorely pissed at this company. Yes they increased the speed from 3 to 5 mbps but 3 mbps worked fine here for us. Would rather not pay for what we don't need.

----------


## OSUFan

I switched to DirectTV from Cox a year ago and haven't regretted it yet. We switched internet to AT&T but recently switched back to Cox. Cox is a lot more expensive but our AT&T internet was unbearably slow.

----------


## bchris02

> I switched to DirectTV from Cox a year ago and haven't regretted it yet. We switched internet to AT&T but recently switched back to Cox. Cox is a lot more expensive but our AT&T internet was unbearably slow.


I agree. Average net usage today has moved beyond what can be acceptably handled by a DSL connection. It's fine if you pretty much do only web surfing and email but any kind of streaming, especially HD video chokes on DSL. Cox is the only real choice until one day Google Fiber gets offered.

----------


## ctchandler

Bchris02,
I have had DSL since January 2006 and have never had a problem.  I stream a lot of video and audio.  I wonder why the difference.  At one time there was some degradation based on how far away from a certain connection with AT&T's hub(?).  That may not be true or still a problem.  It's been too many years and the mind is weak!  
C. T.


> I agree. Average net usage today has moved beyond what can be acceptably handled by a DSL connection. It's fine if you pretty much do only web surfing and email but any kind of streaming, especially HD video chokes on DSL. Cox is the only real choice until one day Google Fiber gets offered.

----------


## gjl

I've been with Cox since it was Multimedia serving Warr Acres in 1979 I was one of their first customers and am still in Warr Acres. My account # was 445 which I think meant I was the 445th customer they signed up. I presently have Cox digital cable with 2 DVR boxes, and analog cable on 4 other TVs in the house, Cox phone, and Cox Internet. My only complaint is the amount of money I have to send them every month. IMO, all the services I get from them are pretty good. I have very few outages and when there is an outage they seem to get the service restored pretty quick.

----------


## QUAPAW5

Read in the Oklahoman (under legals) last week where on March 14 ( Cox )  Rates are scheduled to increase again but if your locked in on the 2 yrs service agreement there is no increase till your contract time expires, well by the time my agreement expires my bill outta increase about 60 % if i still want cable ... Kinda like my House Insurance for this yr vs last Yr.

----------


## oklip955

I have Dish Network for tv. I started out when you bought your own equipment and installed it yourself. I'm on my second/third system (upgrades) and I still own my own equipment. If needed I can work on it or call and they will come out and work on it. I pay $5 extra for free repairs/parts. Internet from ATT. I'm out east of Edmond. I could upgrade to U verse but am happy with what i have. I also have att basic cell phone.

----------


## BBatesokc

> Read in the Oklahoman (under legals) last week where on March 14 ( Cox )  Rates are scheduled to increase again but if your locked in on the 2 yrs service agreement there is no increase till your contract time expires, well by the time my agreement expires my bill outta increase about 60 % if i still want cable ... Kinda like my House Insurance for this yr vs last Yr.


Just call and tell the retention department you're going to switch unless they extend your current rate. Usually works.

We recently made some adjustments to our Cox account. We now have cable TV (basic with HD DVR) with HBO and Showtime, 50MB Internet, phone line (had to do it, our cell reception stinks in our east Edmond neighborhood) and I rent their all-in-one modem/wireless router. $136/month and I think that's not too bad.

----------


## ChaseDweller

Cox has by far the most compressed, terrible picture.

I've had Dish for 9 years and I'll never have anything else.  The picture quality is the best and the equipment (Hopper/Joey) is just amazing and easy to use.  Throw in an over the air tuner for $30 and you can hook up an antenna and have your local over the air (OTA) channels in all their perfect uncompressed glory, even on those rare occasions when the satellite signal is lost because of weather.  The OTA channels are integrated right into the guide alongside the satellite channels.  It's really an amazing setup.

----------


## BBatesokc

> Cox has by far the most compressed, terrible picture.
> 
> I've had Dish for 9 years and I'll never have anything else.  The picture quality is the best and the equipment (Hopper/Joey) is just amazing and easy to use.  Throw in an over the air tuner for $30 and you can hook up an antenna and have your local over the air (OTA) channels in all their perfect uncompressed glory, even on those rare occasions when the satellite signal is lost because of weather.  The OTA channels are integrated right into the guide alongside the satellite channels.  It's really an amazing setup.


Don't know what you mean by 'terrible picture.' If you mean not as clear, I'd have to disagree or at least say it just depends on your combination of location and equipment.

We had to have our HD TV in the living room adjusted within the settings because the picture (from Cox) was so clear on our high end HD TV that many shows looked 'fake.' When we adjusted the settings down it looked natural again. I was actually a bit bummed I paid so much for a TV only to have to dial it down (so to speak).

----------


## OKCRT

> Don't know what you mean by 'terrible picture.' If you mean not as clear, I'd have to disagree or at least say it just depends on your combination of location and equipment.
> 
> We had to have our HD TV in the living room adjusted within the settings because the picture (from Cox) was so clear on our high end HD TV that many shows looked 'fake.' When we adjusted the settings down it looked natural again. I was actually a bit bummed I paid so much for a TV only to have to dial it down (so to speak).


Direct TV HD is quite a bit clearer than Cox HD assuming all cables and connections are top notch. Direct TV HD satellite beams directly to your dish through multiple LNBs whereas Cox sat. beams to their huge dish and then they send it via cable to your home. Cable is limited by the bandwidth of the physical cable. (Only so much water can be forced thru a given size pipe.) Satellite has virtually unlimited bandwidth by adding more transponders. I had both at the same time and it was very easy to see the pic. quality difference. Local HD through an OTA ant is pretty good,better than cable.

Cox for internet and Direct TV is the way to go if you can. If you get Direct TV add an OTA ant and you have the best of the best in HD TV. Plus you get much more HD content on satellite.

----------


## JohnnyW

> Just call and tell the retention department you're going to switch unless they extend your current rate. Usually works.
> 
> We recently made some adjustments to our Cox account. We now have cable TV (basic with HD DVR) with HBO and Showtime, 50MB Internet, phone line (had to do it, our cell reception stinks in our east Edmond neighborhood) and I rent their all-in-one modem/wireless router. $136/month and I think that's not too bad.


Pretty good deal there.  Is it possible to call retention and get lower rates? I really only want basic cable with HBO and the 25mb Internet which is what I have now but I feel I am paying way more than I should.  Especially after seeing what you got.

----------


## BBatesokc

> Pretty good deal there.  Is it possible to call retention and get lower rates? I really only want basic cable with HBO and the 25mb Internet which is what I have now but I feel I am paying way more than I should.  Especially after seeing what you got.


Typically all I've been able to get retention to do is offer specials that may have expired in the last year or so. That's what they did for me and were able to offer a 20% off to lock in the rate for 24 months. 

We had basic cable with 25MB internet and it was close to $100 - which I thought was way too much - called back and they wouldn't lower the rate, but would add two premium channels, phone, 50MB Internet, all-in-one modern wifi for about $40 more per month. They got me to pay more - but I was far happier in the end.




> Direct TV HD is quite a bit clearer than Cox HD assuming all cables and connections are top notch. Direct TV HD satellite beams directly to your dish through multiple LNBs whereas Cox sat. beams to their huge dish and then they send it via cable to your home. Cable is limited by the bandwidth of the physical cable. (Only so much water can be forced thru a given size pipe.) Satellite has virtually unlimited bandwidth by adding more transponders. I had both at the same time and it was very easy to see the pic. quality difference. Local HD through an OTA ant is pretty good,better than cable.
> 
> Cox for internet and Direct TV is the way to go if you can. If you get Direct TV add an OTA ant and you have the best of the best in HD TV. Plus you get much more HD content on satellite.


I guess that may be - but if I'm already having to tune my settings down with Cox, I don't see the advantage of a provider that also obviously going to have to cause me to dial it down with them too.

That said, we actually prefer projected images when it comes to movies and we either HD project to a huge outdoor screen or a smaller one inside. Feels more like the movie theater experience to us.

----------


## td25er

We were paying $140 for preferred internet, and advanced tv with 1 hd dvr.  I talked with a "customer loyalty" rep 2 weeks ago and upgraded to advanced tv preferred with Contour.  I got 2 hd receivers including the main record-6 dvr.  My bill will actually be 15 cents cheaper for 12 months.  At that time I'll call again and get another deal.

The guy wouldn't budge until I starting mentioning going to u-verse.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

Just looked on my Cox bill. A rate increase will be coming March 1, 2014...Might have to move down from Ultimate Internet. The price is getting a bit high.

----------


## SoonerQueen

We have Cox too, and although it probably is higher than some of the other companies, I get what I want with it. I wish they carried The Blaze network, but they haven't added it yet. Lauri, I hope your surgery goes well and you recuperate quickly.

----------


## JohnnyW

How much more is that Dvr 6 and contour service a month?   I just have one DVR and it's fine but it always runs out of room.

----------


## Easy180

> How much more is that Dvr 6 and contour service a month?   I just have one DVR and it's fine but it always runs out of room.


We have contour and I think the service itself is $10 a month. Guessing the contour receivers are also a little higher but can't remember the exact pricing. We got it for the dvr storage and it comes in handy with the kiddos watching everything at least 10 times

----------


## Midtowner

I switched to AT&T... I had an AT&T door to door salesman come by, I called Cox and asked to talk to their retention department.  I made them compare what they could do for me right then... AT&T won.

----------


## pw405

I am currently doing all my homework on Dish/DirecTV/Uverse/Cox - I understand you can't watch the Thunder games on Dish, is this still the case?   From what I've seen of Cox HD, it does suffer from quite a bit compression picture quality reduction, especially when the frame is in rapid motion - compression artifacts everywhere.

----------


## ChaseDweller

Thunder is on Dish every game.

What I meant by picture quality is compression artifacts.  Cox is so much more highly compressed that you get more mosquito noise and banding than you ever will on OTA or satellite.  Watch a live sporting event (especially one with fast moving crowd shots, like NASCAR or Football) and notice how when the camera pans the picture gets fuzzy and has the look of mosquitos buzzing around the image.  That's a result of overcompression.  The compression algorithm can't keep up with the picture changes because the information just isn't there.  Dish, DTV and OTA are all less compressed than cable.  It's just a bandwidth issue.

What you're talking about "turning your tv down" is turning off the motion smoothing feature of the TV. It interpolates frames to make motion seem smoother.  It also makes film and TV shot on film look like a soap opera.  Most people hate the look but never turn it off because they don't know you can.  It has nothing to do with picture quality from the provider.

Dish and DTV will be approximately equivalent on price.  I just happen to be a Dish fan.  Partly because its what I know and partly because the Hopper is the best DVR, hands down, IMO.

----------


## pw405

> Thunder is on Dish every game.
> 
> What I meant by picture quality is compression artifacts.  Cox is so much more highly compressed that you get more mosquito noise and banding than you ever will on OTA or satellite.  Watch a live sporting event (especially one with fast moving crowd shots, like NASCAR or Football) and notice how when the camera pans the picture gets fuzzy and has the look of mosquitos buzzing around the image.  That's a result of overcompression.  The compression algorithm can't keep up with the picture changes because the information just isn't there.  Dish, DTV and OTA are all less compressed than cable.  It's just a bandwidth issue.
> 
> What you're talking about "turning your tv down" is turning off the motion smoothing feature of the TV. It interpolates frames to make motion seem smoother.  It also makes film and TV shot on film look like a soap opera.  Most people hate the look but never turn it off because they don't know you can.  It has nothing to do with picture quality from the provider.
> 
> Dish and DTV will be approximately equivalent on price.  I just happen to be a Dish fan.  Partly because its what I know and partly because the Hopper is the best DVR, hands down, IMO.


Oh good, that is great to hear.  they really need to take this down:  A Note About Dish Network | THE OFFICIAL SITE OF THE OKLAHOMA CITY THUNDER

^ that is one of the to google results when you search for Thunder on Dish.

I can't agree more about CFI (creative frame interpolation),  or "smooth motion".  The idea makes sense, if you add more frames to an image in motion, it will appear to have more detail.  Problem is, the technology isn't quite there yet.  The interpolated frames lose detail and cause certain parts of the screen to move in a more linear fashion thatn others which in my opinion creates a jumbled mess, especially during camera pans.

I'm with ya Brian regarding a projected image.  Projector technology has got so good in the last few years that you can get stunning quality in a projector for a way better value than these stupid LCD TV's that over saturate colors and have slow response times.  "Turning your TV down" is likely producing a more natural, calibrated image.  

does anybody with Uverse know how it actually works?  Is it broadcasted on fiber optic lines like Cox?  Seems like they came out of nowhere with a service that seemingly requires massive infrastructure before you could deliver to households.  How is their image quality?

----------


## warreng88

I have heard AT&T's internet can be a little slow at times. Has anyone else had this problem?

----------


## ChaseDweller

> Oh good, that is great to hear.  they really need to take this down:  A Note About Dish Network | THE OFFICIAL SITE OF THE OKLAHOMA CITY THUNDER
> 
> ^ that is one of the to google results when you search for Thunder on Dish.


That page is a leftover from a couple of years ago when Dish and Fox were feuding over rates and Fox was gone from Dish for a week or so.  It does need to come down.

Another reason I really like the Hopper is Sling is built in.  I can watch my DVR (recorded or live stuff) on my computer, tablet or phone from anywhere I can get a decent internet connection.  I've watched Thunder games when out of market that way.  Also, you can transfer any recording on your DVR to your tablet and watch it without an internet connection. It's really awesome.

----------

